# I can't ejaculate on nardil



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

My problem is I can't ejaculate on nardil, is there any med that can offset this? I have tried all the SSRI's which made things worse most of the time or did nothing at all. Nardil is by far the best med I have ever taken for my social anxiety and depression. I am only looking for positive suggestions, please none of that negative MAOI bashing remarks.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Get some Viagra and go all night. :boogie :b 

Have you talked to your doctor about a lower dose? Would that fix the problem? Ask them about it.


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

I haven't asked for viagra. maybe that is the answer. The only thing is its not a problem of getting an erection just the ejaculation part. But, I might as well ask. Thanks for your positive response.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Is one of the side effects of the meds listed as delayed ejaculation? I would also ask about a lower dose to see if everything is good at that level.

The other option is that you can view this as a good thing and learn more about your body, do some kegal exercises, and concentrate on the sensations (instead of trying to just get off).


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

I have been married to the love of my life for 25 years I am deeply in love with my wife , its is not a matter of trying to get off in a hurry. that is definitely the least of my problems.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

When I was on Prozac along with my Ritalin, I could still ejaculate without problems with anorgasmia. When I cut back on the Ritalin for a while (I unknowingly sorta tapered down from it, so I was getting less of that dopamine boost Ritalin is good for), I had major problems with anorgasmia because the Ritalin's dopamine bump wasn't there to offset Prozac's serotonin bump (which is what's responsible for the anorgasmia). So, if you can find a med to get more dopamine in your system, then it would probably be worth a shot. Wellbutrin would probably be a doctor's first suggestion because it's among the only non-controlled dopaminergic medications.

Unfortunately, Wellbutrin and Ritalin are both contraindicated in MAOIs. I think most things that target specific neurotransmitters are off limits if an MAOI is present. Hell, most Rx meds in general are off limits if an MAOI is present :b. Sorry :stu


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Options:

- stimulants i.e. Wellbutrin or Ritalin. Yes, you CAN take them with Nardil. Doesn't mean your doc will agree of course.

- cyproheptadine. Could make you sleepy, but it might work

- trazodone. Same as above, and probably a great deal sleepier

That's all I can think of for now.


> Hell, most Rx meds in general are off limits if an MAOI is present


Like, greater than 50%? :con
I can count the number of contraindicated meds on my fingers.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I can't ejaculate on nardil*



Caedmon said:


> > Hell, most Rx meds in general are off limits if an MAOI is present
> 
> 
> Like, greater than 50%? :con
> I can count the number of contraindicated meds on my fingers.


Maybe it was must my imagination, but I swear I always see that MAOI warning on every medication I've ever taken, Rx or OTC. My OTC asthma inhaler has that warning. Almost every sinus or cold medicine in our family's OTC medicine area (kitchen cabinet :b) has that MAOI warning.

Well, there's the absolute contraindication of "*DO NOT TAKE THIS MEDICINE IF* you are also taking MAO inhibitors (such as furazolidone, linezolid, moclobemide, phenelzine, procarbazine, selegiline, isocarboxazid, or tranylcypromine)", and then there's the more flexible indication of "*ADDITIONAL MONITORING OF YOUR DOSE OR CONDITION* may be needed if you are taking MAO inhibitors (such as furazolidone, linezolid, moclobemide, phenelzine, procarbazine, selegiline, isocarboxazid, or tranylcypromine)." Maybe the fact that one or the other is usually present on most medications I've come across made me generalize. It wasn't my goal to derogate MAOI's. :hide


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You're definitely not alone when it comes to performance on antidepressants. If it's important enough to you, I'd go to your health care provider and discuss it with him/her.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: I can't ejaculate on nardil*



Chet said:


> its is not a matter of trying to get off in a hurry. that is definitely the least of my problems.


 :lol :haha :dead

Ross


----------



## jateeluv (Apr 22, 2007)

i had this problem but i am on zoloft. Try not ejaculating as much. If you masturbate, do it half the amount you normally would. Another trick is to take some Vitamin b6/b12 a few hours before you are about to have sex/masturbate. just a thought.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Chet said:


> My problem is I can't ejaculate on nardil, is there any med that can offset this? I have tried all the SSRI's which made things worse most of the time or did nothing at all. Nardil is by far the best med I have ever taken for my social anxiety and depression. I am only looking for positive suggestions, please none of that negative MAOI bashing remarks.


I feel your pain. I use to be on Paxil and couldn't reach the big O at all. I'm pretty sure its the same deal with every SSRI. There may be a medicine to help this but I have no clue. Good luck.


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

Nardil without a doubt is the best on-market premature ejaculation drug :lol


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, Caedmon My doc is very open minded .I told him I belong to the SA Group. He asked if anyone on the sight had any suggetions. I was checking but really did not see any viable suggetions.I just went today without seeing your post.But, I will call him with your suggestions next week. Thankyou so much for your suggestions. Thats exactly what I was looking for.

Take Care, Chet


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Just thought I'd mention EMSAM here. It's the same as nardil but with no dietary restrictions. It's in patch form and is an MAOI. The downside is the high cost (500$) but if you have insurance it shouldn't be a problem. 

The trick with your problem might be not to ejaculate as much...  
I had the same problem when I used to take nardil but if you cut back to once a week or something you should still be able to.


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

Lostsoul,

Do you feel EMSAM as effective as Nardil for your anxiety and anti depression, I've seen several post from people who have tried EMSAM and say it isn't for them.

Thanks, Chet


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: re: I can't ejaculate on nardil*



Chet said:


> Lostsoul,
> 
> Do you feel EMSAM as effective as Nardil for your anxiety and anti depression, I've seen several post from people who have tried EMSAM and say it isn't for them.
> 
> Thanks, Chet


Yes, it's exactly the same as nardil was.

Remember though everyone's body is different. Consider trying EMSAM yourself to see. It's great though not to have to worry about what I eat! :yes


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: re: I can't ejaculate on nardil*



Caedmon said:


> Options:
> 
> - stimulants i.e. Wellbutrin or Ritalin. Yes, you CAN take them with Nardil. Doesn't mean your doc will agree of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saxainiac (Jun 6, 2006)

This works 100% ->

Stop taking it for 2-3 weeks and as you start being able to ejaqculate again restart taking it.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

Effexor did this to me the first night I tried it. I stopped shortly thereafter. My girl at the time seemed to rather enjoy it, but it diminished my interest in sex and my orgasm was like, eh.

Conversely, Wellbutrin has stimulated my sex drive like crazy, but orgasm doesn't to be as intense.


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: re: I can't ejaculate on nardil*



Caedmon said:


> Options:
> 
> - stimulants i.e. Wellbutrin or Ritalin. Yes, you CAN take them with Nardil. Doesn't mean your doc will agree of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## snailhorn (Jan 5, 2009)

If you have good communication with your partner, Nardil can be a blessing instead of curse.

Anorgasmia was a problem for my first one or two monthes on Nardil (45mg). After that, it became more an issue of delayed orgasm. With the help of a very understanding partner, I discovered that certain positions made it much easier for me to reach orgasm. This gave the two of us far greater control over how long intercourse lasted. 

Also, as others have mentioned, waiting a few days between sessions makes orgasm much easier.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Violatory activity seen in this thread. Further action may result in a thread lock/infractions. Please keep it clean!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Chet said:


> I haven't asked for viagra. maybe that is the answer. The only thing is its not a problem of getting an erection just the ejaculation part. But, I might as well ask. Thanks for your positive response.


I don't think Viagra will help in making you orgasm -- as far as I know it only deals with erections, not low libido nor orgasm, two other very common sexual problems with antidepressant meds. Anorgasmia was the major side effect I got from Paxil back when I tried it as my first med in 2000. I couldn't ejaculate no matter how long I tried -- and trust me I tried till I was so sore & bored that I just gave up.

I'm not sure what, if anything, can be done for MAOI-induced sexual problems. With SSRIs you can try to add Wellburtrin or dextroamphetamine to offset the negative sexual effects of SSRIs, but neither of those should be mixed with an MAOI.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

quat said:


> Nardil without a doubt is the best on-market premature ejaculation drug :lol


Paxil beats it. Paxil actually is prescribed off-label for treatment of premature ejaculation, turning what is normally a negative side effect into a profitable new use.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

If you find something that helps you ejaculate while on nardil I'd love to know. Nardil is great, makes sex more pleasurable for me but I cant seem to finish off at all. I'm not sure whether viagra would do this..


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

*asdfds*

i bet if took nardil i could do it in 10 min, my drives unusually high:sus


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was also curious about it because I'm about to start with Nardil.

I found 2 meds that may work (and can have some good side effects too)

Try to look for Dostinex (sold as generic also with the name Cabergoline).

Also I read some people use antihistamines.

Would like if you'll report back.

For buying dostinex with a prescription I think you should fake some tests like low prolactine or low dophamine/maybe fake parkinson.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

By the way people on dostinex/cabergoline report very extreme unusual pleasureful orgasms!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Well, admittedly Nardil is a strange name for a girlfriend, but apparently she's not into the kink. So maybe you should date someone named Jane or Betty. I bet they would let you do some wild stuff! LOL.*


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

haha, believe me if I could actually date nardil the medication i would


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Just give Nardil about 3 or 4 months and you'll be able to do your thing again. Atleast thats what happened for me. I completely forgot about sex for a whiiiiillle just cause my piece wouldn't work lol. But its back to normal now. Try and give it time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try taking your medication RIGHT after sex. That way the drug has all day to get out of your body and most side effects occur within 1-2 hours of taking the drug. It works for me!


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey chet what about buspar? I took buspar with effexor and it helped alot. I couldnt even get a b0ner<lol. But then I tried buspar and it made me normal. I dont know if its safe with nardil though.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

This thread is really old but the cure to anorgasmia on nardil is to wait.
I never succeeded to medicate away any of the side effects and I tried to defeat it with stimulants, antihistamines, etc...

It took me 2 months before I started to feel it coming and another month before it happened finally. Now I can go ahead 2 or more times a day if I want just like before, and its all just the same. No side effects/


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

The two months I was on Nardil, I had this problem (but that's not the reason I stopped). I could orgasm, but it took an hour or more to get there. Made it not worth trying. :/ It only got ever-so-slightly better near the end of the two months. 

I've taken Paxil before too and Nardil is far worse for this side effect.

Antihistamines didn't help at all. 

Didn't try a stimulant. But if you don't have health insurance, Walmart has generic ritalin (methylphenidate) for $4 (funny how they cover a CII drug, but no CIV benzos...).


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Chet said:


> My problem is I can't ejaculate on nardil, is there any med that can offset this? I have tried all the SSRI's which made things worse most of the time or did nothing at all. Nardil is by far the best med I have ever taken for my social anxiety and depression. I am only looking for positive suggestions, please none of that negative MAOI bashing remarks.


All I can say from experience is *stay on*. This is not a big reason to get off a life-changing med...not even close. Now, focus on letting your girl get her nut(if you have one, and if she can). To get Nardil working permanently I would trade every future orgasm for the rest of life in 1 second.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

StPatrick, dude, nardil is good, helps depression and anxiety a lot, but its definely not that good that you would trade your lifelong libido and orgasms for it. Sex with my girl use to be one of the best things going on in my SA filled life, it made my depression better instantly (at least for a little while) and I would be lessed stressed about things. Now on nardil I can get a hard on at least, but I feel so flat the whole time during sex that I dont really enjoy it at all. I mean its all very well doing it for her, but after about 7 weeks on nardil Ive lost a lot of interest in it, specially with libido this low and no pleasure whatsoever. I'm also finding it extremely hard to crack a hard on for the whole time and it goes limp before I can finish her off too.Its becoming hard on our relationship, but thankfully she is understanding.

Anyway a lot of people say it will get better with time, we just have to be patient. But If it doesnt than I will have to consider finding a med to go with nardil to make this better (which is why this is such a good thread) either that or go off nardil and finding a drug that helps me as much as nardil but without this side effect (very very unlikely)


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

Unfortunately supplements like Tyrosine and all the others that are meant to increase dopamine, Phenibut for example, dont have any effect on me what so ever and are just too weak. I have tried them all in conjuction with the nardil as well with no change either, the phenibut maybe made me a bit more relaxed. (i know that tyrosine is the presursor to tyramine as well) I would however like to try adderall or a stimulant like that or wellbutrin with nardil but not sure my doc would allow it. I think that xanax also reduces my libido and ability to get a hard on.

It cant be this simple that we just need more dopamine over serotonin, I think too many other factors are involved, the brain is too complex. But if thats true is there anything that we can take to patrially blocks serotonin while on nardil?


----------

